# Argëtim & zbavitje > Sporti nëpër botë >  FC Juventus

## EkOnOmIsTi

*FC JUVENTUS*

Kjo është temë dedikuar tifozëve juventin. Le të mblidhen këtu të gjithë bardhe-zinjtë dhe le të flasin për skuadrën e zemrës, le të postojnë lajme, fotografi, video, të japin komente, replika, kundër replika, reportazhe etj, etj!



_PS:
Tema është krijuar nën emrin e anëtarit EkOnOmIsTi, vetëm se kishte dëshirë të jetë nismëtar i temës për klubin e tij të zemrës!_

----------


## oliinter

juventus e ka te garantuar vendin e trete per kete vit.

shpresoj qe ndeshja me interin te keta shume spektakel

forca INter

----------


## Davius

Juventus, patjetër në CH.L. vitin tjetër se s'bën ndryshe! Nuk ka lezet pa juventinët në Evropë! FORZA JUVE!

----------


## Fittox

*Urime per Temen e Re ...   (pasi tema tjeter kishte mbushur me shume se 10 postime)

Davius Juventus do te jete ne Champion League patjeter dhe 
me disa perforcime do te arrij diqka mos te themi do te behet 
kampion kjo do te ishte mir per Serie A pasi te gjithe e dim se qysh 
kaloj Juventus sezonin e kaluar ne Serie B dhe menjeher
Serie A ra per nga kualiteti duke rene ne poziten nr.3 pas 
Premier Liges ( Anglese )  dhe  La Liges ( Spanjolle ) ... 
Mendoj qe gjate afatit kalimtar ne juventus do te jete 
Van Der Vart dhe ca lojtar te tjere kulitative qe bejne 
Juventusin ekip me serioz...* 




___

----------


## RaPSouL

Si ne temen e kaluar ashtu edhe ketu Juventina jemi deri ne vdekje, Juventusi eshte ekipi yne i zemres dhe askush tjeter.

Trezegol, Delia , Iaquinta , Nedved , Buffon etc etc forcaaaaaaaaa Juveeee.


PS: Davius keshtu te pelqej me komentet e tilla per Juven tone  :ngerdheshje:   :perqeshje:

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

> *FC JUVENTUS*
> 
> Kjo është temë dedikuar tifozëve juventin. Le të mblidhen këtu të gjithë bardhe-zinjtë dhe le të flasin për skuadrën e zemrës, le të postojnë lajme, fotografi, video, të japin komente, replika, kundër replika, reportazhe etj, etj!
> 
> 
> 
> _PS:
> Tema është krijuar nën emrin e anëtarit EkOnOmIsTi, vetëm se kishte dëshirë të jetë nismëtar i temës për klubin e tij të zemrës!_


Darius shume Faleminderit vella.
Me then te drejten mezi po e prisja ta hapja kete teme kisha kohe qe e prisja si Juventin i cmendur qe jam.

Doja tu thoja tifozve Juventin qe kjo do jet dhe mbaresia e Juventusit te jeni te sigurt per kete.

Ju pershendes te gjithve dhe i uroj skuadres time te zemres suksese ne ndeshjen e neserme kundra Empolit.

Forzaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Juventus

----------


## RaPSouL

Eko vetem nje korigjim se eshte Davius e jo Darius se kane pak dallim hehe  :ngerdheshje:   :perqeshje: 


Forca Juveeeeeeeeeeeeee!

----------


## KOKASHTA

Hajt per hajer ishalla.
...vendi i 2-te do na rrinte me shume per shtat por megjithate jemi te kenaqur edhe me kete te 3-tin, sepse veshtire ta kapesh Romen kete sezon. Ka nje ekip shume te mire dhe po ben ndeshje fantastike.

FORCA JUVENTUS!

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

> Eko vetem nje korigjim se eshte Davius e jo Darius se kane pak dallim hehe  
> 
> 
> Forca Juveeeeeeeeeeeeee!


hahahahahaha rapsul do e kem pas nga emocionet se spara ngaterohem  :perqeshje: 

davius besoj mos te te ket ngel hatri se vetem nje shkronje ndryshova


Tifoza jepini dhe vlersimin temes se dua ta shof me nja 5 yje

----------


## KOKASHTA

Keto 5 yjet po i jap per ekipin dhe jo per ty si hapes i temes :P

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

> Keto 5 yjet po i jap per ekipin dhe jo per ty si hapes i temes :P


Ik ti se te vuna zjarrin ne kok apo cte merr dhe kollaj ty flak  :perqeshje: 

Forcaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Juventus Forcaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Juventus Forcaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Juventus Forcaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Juventus Forcaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Juventus Forcaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Juventus Forcaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Juventus Forcaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Juventus Forcaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Juventus Forcaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Juventus Forcaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Juventus Forcaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Juventus Forcaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Juventus Forcaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Juventus Forcaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Juventus Forcaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Juventus Forcaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Juventus Forcaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Juventus Forcaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Juventus Forcaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Juventus Forcaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Juventus Forcaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Juventus Forcaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Juventus Forcaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Juventus Forcaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Juventus Forcaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Juventus Forcaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Juventus Forcaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Juventus Forcaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Juventus Forcaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Juventus

----------


## Juventus

> Juventus, patjetër në CH.L. vitin tjetër se s'bën ndryshe! Nuk ka lezet pa juventinët në Evropë! FORZA JUVE!


Dini ju pse Davius don Juven ne cha.L se me ka thene me mire Juve te na largoj nga cham.L se Roma,Arsenali,..... :buzeqeshje:  :buzeqeshje:  :buzeqeshje: 
FOrzaaa Juveee
Forzaaa Alexxxx

----------


## Flori

Kush qe ai duarthar qe e mbylli temen e kaluar :P 

Gjithsesi prap ne do ta mbushim me tifozllek temen  :shkelje syri:  

Do te bejm nje propozim tek albo te hapi grupin e antareve "Juventin"

Do ta shkatarrojm Empolin sot ne dark

FORCA JUVE

----------


## Flori



----------


## Flori



----------


## Flori

Forca JUVE

----------


## KUSi

> Juventus, patjetër në CH.L. vitin tjetër se s'bën ndryshe! Nuk ka lezet pa juventinët në Evropë! FORZA JUVE!


do ta mbys realin tend ne CHL ku ta kap hahahahahah 
si cdo her qe e ka mund  :shkelje syri: 


FORZAAAAAAAAA JUVEEEEEEEEEEE
FORZAAAAAAAAA DEL PIERO

----------


## RaPSouL

Ndeshja Empoli - Juve sapo perfundoi me rezultat baraz 0-0 , u desht nje fitore por sna gjene gje kur dim se Milani dhe Fiorentina deshtuan  :shkelje syri: 


Forca Juvee!

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

Te tregojm veten te pakten ne ndeshjen me interin

----------


## Alex731

0-0
Po nese nuk ndihmon Juve Empoli, kush tjeter.Duke ditur rezultatet e Milan, Fiorentina.
Po te kishmi mare 3pike do ishmi me afer vendit te 2-te po ska dert.SHpresoj Interin te bejm dicka, sonte Ranieri kishte lene jasht Grygera, Sissoco,Nedved,Trezeguet, por me habit qe Palladinon nuk e fut kohen e fundit???
Forzaaa Juve

----------

